# 2011 5th Annual MSgt. Gonzales Memorial Fishing Tournament in Sargent



## TexasCoast (Jun 7, 2010)

Mark Your Calendars for June 4, 2011. We have the date set for the 2011 5th Annual MSgt. Gonzales Memorial Fishing Tournament. More Information to come soon. We hope to host 40 to 50 woulded soldiers/family members again this year.

Interested in hosting a wounded soldier or taking a soldier fishing in the Sargent tournament? Have items you would like to donate for the tournament or auction?

Let us know!!

:texasflag


----------



## TexasCoast (Jun 7, 2010)

*DATE IS JUNE 25, 2011 !!*

I'm sorry everyone for jumping the gun on the date.

The Tournament will be held Saturday, June 25, 2011 (NOT the 4th).


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

*Tournament*

We hosted 2 soldiers and family last year, had a great time! look foward to it this year.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

You can put me down again for this year. Looking forward to this again.


----------



## TexasCoast (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll be getting my guides and hosts lined up pretty soon and I'll put you down again!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

:flag: 









5th ANNUAL MSgt. GONZALES (RET.) 
MEMORIAL IN SHORE FISHING TOURNAMENT & AUCTION



SATURDAY JUNE 25th, 2011 SUPPORTING WOUNDED TROOPS, THEIR FAMILES & *HUNTS FOR HEROES*.

SIGN UP/ANGLERS MEETING-FRIDAY JUNE 24th, 2011 
5:00 p.m-11: 00 p.m. @

IRON CACTUS BAR-B-Q RESTAURANT 
196633 HWY 457 SARGENT, TX 77414

TOURNAMENT BEGINS
SATURDAY JUNE 25TH 2011 12:00 a.m.-5:00 p.m.

WEIGH IN 3:00 p.m.-5:00 p.m. @ 
THE IRON CACTUS BAR-B-Q RESTAURANT 
19663 HWY 457 SARGENT, TX. 77414

AWARDS, RAFFLE, & AUCTION STARTING AFTER WEIGH IN.

ADULT DIVISIONs $30: 
REDFISH-SPECKLED TROUT-FLOUNDER
PRIZE CATEGORY: 
1ST PLACE: PLAQUE & PRIZE 
2ND PLACE: PLAQUE & PRIZE
3RD PLACE: PLAQUE & PRIZE

LADY ANGLERS: SPECIAL FIRST PLACE PLAQUES: (SPECK/RED/FLOUNDER)

*** SIDE POTS $10 and 100% PAY BACK
1st SPECK WEIGHED IN CLOSEST TO 3.11 pounds
RED FISH WITH MOST SPOTS
HEAVIEST FLOUNDER
(TRASH CAN) HEAVIEST SALTWATER CATFISH

YOUTH DIVISIONS(16 AND UNDER) $10:
REDFISH-SPECKLED TROUT-FLOUNDER-CROAKER-SALTWATER CATFISH

1ST PLACE: TROPHY & PRIZE 
2ND PLACE: TROPHY & PRIZE 
3RDPLACE: TROPHY & PRIZE

100% OF THE NET PROCEEDS FROM ENTRY FEES, AUCTION, AND RAFFLE 
WILL HELP OUR WOUNDED TROOPS BY BEING DONATED TO:

*HUNTS FOR HEROES*: Huntsforheroes.com Phone: 979 479* HERO *(979 479 4376).

BAR-B-Q AND DRINKS CAN BE PURCHASED FROM THE IRON CACTUS.

ANGLERS WISHING TO ENTER EARLY CAN MAIL BY JUNE 19TH, 2011
TO: HECTOR GONZALES
2035 SHADOW LANE, RICHMOND, TX. 77469

MAKE CHECKS PAYABLE TO:
Hunts for Heroes

ANYONE WISHING TO SPONSOR OR DONATE TO THE AUCTION/RAFFLE CONTACT-HECTOR @ 713-594-5181 OR EMAIL: [email protected]

TOURNAMENT RULES: 1. All Texas Parks and Wildlife laws apply. 2. No Redfish over 28" 3. Participants must remove their fish after weigh in. 4. Participants must enter prior to fishing. 5. Fish cannot be entered more than ounce. 6. Fish must be caught in public waters. 7. Fish must be caught with a hook and line. 8. Weigh master decisions are final. 9. Hunts for Heroes, tournament coordinators, agents, or volunteers are not responsible for accidents. Captains and Anglers are responsible for their own vessels and equipment 10. No mutilated or frozen fish. 11. An angler can challenge but must notify the tournament coordinator in writing within 15 minutes after the last fished weighed and must put a $50 challenge fee. If the challenge is won the money will be refunded. In case of a tie, the first fished weighed takes the place. 13. Guides may participant but cannot weigh in fish. A participant may hire a guide but must catch the fish weighed in.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

All Veterans are free except for the side pots, you have to annie up there.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

We like to thank Sam Caldwell, Guy Harvey, Woodee Rods, Midcoast Products, Texas Rod builders, Capt. John-Anglers Products and a host of other donors for returning to our event.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Jason at the Iron Cactus will be cooking up pig Friday night to go along with all the other goodies. It will be a good time to come and visit with the soldiers, get a good meal supporting a great cause, and hear as good a Prayer as you ever will before an event like this (no pressure, Capt. Hank!!) Saturday will be a day of celebrating the young men and women serving each of us and our country, capped off by more good food, libations (adult and otherwise,) and a fundraiser for the Heroes. Come join us, bring your resources, and take part in an event that blesses us all.


----------

